# Public Safety Dispatcher I Tufts University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Dispatcher I*
Tufts University
in Medford, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 12/14/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Overview*

The Department of Public & Environmental Safety exists to support the goals of the university–teaching, research and patient care–by fostering a safe and secure environment in which members of the Tufts community can learn, work and live. Whereas safety and security is a responsibility shared by the entire community, the mission is achieved by applying leadership and our unique expertise to partnerships designed to prevent loss, reduce harm, and solve problems.

More than just a Public Safety Answering Point (PSAP), Public Safety Communications synthesizes all manner of real-time communications, intelligence, and information to assist the department in meeting its mission. Emergency and non-emergency telephone calls are received, and first responders are dispatched by radio or by referral to outside response agencies. The Communication Center is the nerve center of the department, linking responders to department specialists, commanders, and management, and outside resources when needed. The dispatchers of Public Safety Communications command a state-of-the-art digital radio system linking four campuses over a wide-area radio network with connectivity to state and regional radio systems, a computer aided dispatch and records management system, and access to state and federal criminal justice computer networks. In addition to customary PSAP roles, Public Safety Communications also monitors an extensive network of building fire and security alarms, access control systems, critical building systems alarms, and an expanding network of video security. Dispatchers are expected to complete and maintain regional industry-leading training and certifications, providing high quality service to Tufts community
members.

*What You'll Do*

Operates the Public Safety Communications Center on the Medford campus, receiving emergency and non- emergency telephone calls, after-hours maintenance requests, monitoring computerized alarm and access control systems, providing police and EMS dispatch and radio communication management, providing in- person customer service and providing necessary clerical support for the department. Some tasks may be life-safety related and thus place a critical emphasis on a successful outcome. Must be able to work rotating shifts on nights, weekends, and holidays. May be required to report for duty at any time, including during states of emergency and university closings.

*What We're Looking For

Basic Requirements:*

1 or more years of prior experience in any public safety field, including police, fire, EMS, or industrial security.
High School Diploma/GED
Valid US Motor Vehicle Operator’s License with no major infractions.
Must be able to be CPR certified; CPR instruction and certification will be provided if not already certified.
Must successfully pass and maintain CJIS Operator certification within first 30 days of employment.
Must achieve within the first 6 months of employment, or as soon as reasonably able based on availability of courses: APCO Public Safety Telecommunicator 1 certification, NAED Emergency Medical Dispatch.
Ability to obtain computer proficiency, including typing, and knowledge of or ability to learn: Computer Aided Dispatch and Records Management System, Mass Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) terminal, computerized alarm monitoring systems, computerized access control system, other computer or technical systems that may be added to the Communications Centers.
Must pass a professionally administered psychological exam, background investigation of personal character and criminal records check including fingerprint supported checks of state and FBI registries.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Multitasking capability and calm, efficient function under stressful conditions are essential.
Able to operate the Computer Aided Dispatch system while simultaneously speaking on the telephone, radio or both.
Discretion and the ability to keep all records, communications and other information in absolute confidence.
The most important skillset a dispatcher should have is the ability to prioritize and complete multiple time- critical tasks and to function calmly and efficiently under stressful conditions.
Other important qualities include: a service mentality; excellent written and oral English communication skills; good interpersonal skills; including the ability to communicate and work effectively with police personnel, students, staff and faculty, parents of students, non-affiliates; as well as the ability to deal professionally with confrontational situations or people who are under stress.
Experience with computers, radio communications and light clerical skills are highly desirable.
*Special Work Schedule Requirements:*
May be required to work rotating shifts on nights, weekends and holidays. May be required to report for duty at any time, including during states of emergency and university closings.
Tufts is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and actively seeks candidates from diverse backgrounds.


----------

